# Is there a programme like Shazam for PC?



## MikeTyson (Sep 8, 2012)

Basically I listen to a lot of internet radio, but a lot of it isn't very big names so they don't have track lists

So I wondered if there is any software like shazam for PC that can identify music coming through the soundcard, the only ones I can find use the microphone rather than the soundcard itself to identify the music


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2012)

I found and tried a bunch of them for two songs I couldn't identify.  None of them identified it so I gave up trying/caring about them.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2012)

MikeTyson said:


> the only ones I can find use the microphone rather than the soundcard itself to identify the music



i think you can route your playback audio to your windows audio recording device


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

Shazam is Free? I use it quite often when I catch something new or just can't remember the name/artist. Darn handy program(if only I could get it to open quicker sometimes)

It is currently driving me nuts because there is a Statoil commercial on TV right now with a great tune but Shazam hasn't a clue. It's pretty rare it doesn't get it.


----------



## newlife (Sep 9, 2012)

shazzam dont find most aus hip hop(unless its big else where)


----------



## temp02 (Sep 9, 2012)

AudioTag.info database is not very large, but it can still find most musics, plus it's web-base so no need for any downloads.To save on bandwidth and time just encode the file you want to upload to Ogg.
Also you can record the audio that is currently playing on your PC by simply changing the recording device from Microphone to Stereo Mix under Recording Devices, like *W1zzard* said, and then using the Windows Audio Recorder or Audacity the record. Just make sure that you revert the change afterwards, or you might forget and blame your micro for not functioning .


----------



## MikeTyson (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks guys  is there a way to do that for Mac?


----------

